# Another ServerMania and Chris Niedojadlo scam company - Cheapwindowsvps.com



## drmike (Jun 16, 2014)

It appears ServerMania and Chris Neidojadlo are back with another scam company - Cheapwindowsvps.com.  Exploiting the lacking ahh pre-offer publish standards on LEB.

This time the scandal involves: Cheapwindowsvps.com, which is the current LEB offer.

Straight from their website HTML:

ga('create', '*UA-35433042-12*', 'cheapwindowsvps.com')

UA-35433042-12, that seems familiar    the -12 indicates it is one of at least 12 sites being tracked under this account.

Plugging the base tracking ID into Google:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=UA-35433042

We yield:

11 websites with Analytics ID _UA_-_35433042_ - SameID.net

sameid.net/analytics/*35433042*/

and 4th in the results....




vpsboard.com › vpsBoard › Industry News

Dec 15, 2013 - 19 posts - ‎12 authors

8 websites with Analytics ID _UA_-_35433042export_ current table: csv1 csv2Domain / Last seenexport: txt IP Available details minecraftserver.co ...

What other sites share the same Google Tracking code and are owned by Chris Neidjadlo and/or Servermania (Chris is a senior person at Servermania who is know for shell companies ala CC style... Chris' N3.ca and other entities in his father's name are known for the very same CC shell operation games)--- Chris N's relationship to ServerMania and B2Net (other operating name) are documented here: 






> minecraftserver.co >>
> 2014.06.01 192.157.58.78 >> Analytics: UA-35433042 vpsace.com >>
> 2014.05.17 108.62.143.106 >> Analytics: UA-35433042
> Powered by: wordpress icohol.com >>
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2014)

SSDVPS shares the same tracking code:

ga('create', 'UA-35433042-9', 'ssdvps.com');

They were just published an offer on LEB June 5th....

This BS again...

VPSNodes, owned by the same folks was given an ad run on May 11, 2014.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 16, 2014)

You're preaching to the choir here. No one here is buying their shit.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 16, 2014)

Also probably non-legit/pirated Windows license.  That's what I heard anyways.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't see how any "cheap" VPS company can be legally licensing Microsoft licenses.   If someone does, feel free to school us...



MannDude said:


> You're preaching to the choir here. No one here is buying their shit.


Wondering if anyone buys any of their stuff period.  This many-brands BS approach is socially destructive, clogs up visbility all over the net (as LEB stuff is mass spidered/stolen/resposted).   Basing things on external metrics one can determine, well yeah, crickets on their offers.

I'll continue posting as a community service and so anyone smart enough to search before they buy gets good idea of who their money is going to.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 16, 2014)

Well they stated it's inside a KVM.  Windows licensing doesn't work well for KVM VPSes.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 16, 2014)

I glanced at the latest shit offer this morning: "CEO" Tony was a grunt at some marketing company until it went bankrupt last year...company name  looks like Smart Dedi Inc (no website at smartdedi.com and I wasn't interested enough to followup and see if there's an actual company registration)...4233 University Ave isn't on google maps...tl;dr usual quality LEB offering.


----------



## tchen (Jun 16, 2014)

Windows DC under the SPLA for about 100/month/socket sounds about right if they pack it densely. Whether it runs okay is probably a different matter


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 16, 2014)

tchen said:


> Windows DC under the SPLA for about 100/month/socket sounds about right if they pack it densely. Whether it runs okay is probably a different matter


But each individually in a KVM?


----------



## Nett (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey @drmike we need coloshell.com and lowendshilling.com


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2014)

Nett said:


> Hey @drmike we need coloshell.com and lowendshilling.com


Ahh ServerMania/B2 started as a shell company, literally, many years ago.

Ironic as that is... I present to you...

b2shells.com


----------



## serverian (Jun 17, 2014)

tchen said:


> Windows DC under the SPLA for about 100/month/socket sounds about right if they pack it densely. Whether it runs okay is probably a different matter


They have standard edition, not dc edition.


----------



## drmike (Aug 28, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I glanced at the latest shit offer this morning: "CEO" Tony was a grunt at some marketing company until it went bankrupt last year...company name  looks like Smart Dedi Inc (no website at smartdedi.com and I wasn't interested enough to followup and see if there's an actual company registration)...4233 University Ave isn't on google maps...tl;dr usual quality LEB offering.


Smartdedi has a website now... http://smartdedi.com/site/index.php ... and it is a stolen mismash of other providers stuff :0 

The contact page has MediaTemple's info. The footer on the site has a phone number belonging to another provider.... The fax number 718.841.7124 belongs to LogicWeb

http://smartdedi.com/site/our-story.php is copy stolen from EZPZHosting:

http://www.ezpzhosting.com/whyus.html


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 29, 2014)

serverian said:


> They have standard edition, not dc edition.


Shill edition?


----------

